# The CWBA and HoltZinger Fruit Proudly Present



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Tom Theobald, Retired Colorado Apiary Inspector will also be joining us. http://www.yakimabees.com/vanishing-project.html


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

For those of you who are interested in attending our 5 hour beekeeping conference but do not wish to attend the VIP dinner we will be offering discounted tickets. Our website will be updated soon with the details. http://www.yakimabees.com/vanishing-project.html


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Unfortunately Dr. vanEnglesdorp has advised us that he will be unable to attend. We are looking to fill his slot on the panel, so if you have any suggestions or recommendations we would love to hear them.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Send Mike Palmer a plane ticket and I bet your group would love it.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Due to unforeseen circumstances beyond our control we have been forced to cancel the Oct 12th showing of the film Vanishing of the Bees if you have purchased tickets for this showing please contact us so that we may arrange a refund or a ticket exchange for the Saturday showing.

Please accept our sincere apologies. 

The Oct 13th forum, diner and film showing are still a go.


----------

